# GON Outdoor Blast



## GADAWGS (Jul 25, 2012)

August 3-5 at the Gwinnett Civic Center. Drop by my booth and keep me awake, the graveyard shift is killing me. I should have plenty of woodduck calls, grunters for the thicket goat guys, and plenty of turkey calls. I am also hoping to have a couple of peppermills and cutting boards for the ladies


----------



## Boudreaux (Jul 25, 2012)

Hey you ignorant donkey, what's your booth number?

And are you going to have my spare prop in your booth?


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 25, 2012)

Where is you gone bees located?


----------



## jerry russell (Jul 25, 2012)

I will have a booth there as well. Ya'll stop by and say hello. It would be good to meet the folks on here.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jul 25, 2012)

I will be there a couple days most likely. Jerry, you want me to leave Shelby with you to keep Rocko company? They can water all the plants!


----------



## Boudreaux (Jul 25, 2012)

jerry russell said:


> I will have a booth there as well. Ya'll stop by and say hello. It would be good to meet the folks on here.



What number??????


----------



## GADAWGS (Jul 25, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> What number??????



I get called an ignorant donkey and you picked up to Jerry??? And, you really want an extra prop from me? You need to work on your mission.g up skills.
2700 is the booth if I remember correctly, but then again, I am old


----------



## Boudreaux (Jul 25, 2012)

I'll look for you there!

Glad to see you back............


----------



## Boudreaux (Jul 25, 2012)

GADAWGS said:


> I get called an ignorant donkey and you picked up to Jerry??? And, you really want an extra prop from me? You need to work on your mission.g up skills.
> 2700 is the booth if I remember correctly, but then again, I am old




BTW, you must be too old to type on that smartphone keyboard


----------



## Bill Fishin (Jul 25, 2012)

Is blast gone be at macon gorgia this year?


----------



## Vmarsh (Jul 25, 2012)

Bill Fishin said:


> Is blast gone be at macon gorgia this year?



no, duluth.


----------



## Eddy M. (Jul 25, 2012)

I might just need a peeper mill   ----- BOOTH ##### please


----------



## waterdogs (Jul 25, 2012)

be there friday


----------



## jerry russell (Jul 26, 2012)

ThunderRoad said:


> I will be there a couple days most likely. Jerry, you want me to leave Shelby with you to keep Rocko company? They can water all the plants!



Heck yeah Brian, let's engage the dogs egos, get them peeing everywhere and sell it a trophy buck lure!

Don't remember my booth # but after ya'll visit GADAWGS, come on by a chat a bit.


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 26, 2012)

Bill Fishin said:


> Is blast gone be at macon gorgia this year?



It's in gwinnette county.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jul 26, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> It's in gwinnette county.



Its right across i-85 from the bass pro.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Jul 27, 2012)

Ill be there Saturday afternoon.


----------



## DeweyDuck (Jul 27, 2012)

Don't miss the duck calling contest on Sunday morning!!!


----------



## GADAWGS (Jul 31, 2012)

Trying to get some things that the ladies may be interested in for the Outdoor Blast, Decided to turn a few peppermills. This first one is padauk







This one is cabil


----------



## LaurenR88 (Aug 1, 2012)

See yall there!


----------



## dukslayer10 (Aug 1, 2012)

I will also be there our booth number is 513. We are located on the end of an aisle. Hope to see everybody there.


----------



## Sea dawg1978 (Aug 1, 2012)

What time does the contest start Sunday?


----------



## duckdock (Aug 1, 2012)

Ga. State starts at 10:30, other two contest to follow.


----------



## Sea dawg1978 (Aug 1, 2012)

duckdock said:


> Ga. State starts at 10:30, other two contest to follow.


Thanks


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm going to do my best to make it.


----------



## jwb72 (Aug 2, 2012)

See you guys Saturday. What's your booth # Jerry?


----------

